# lunar wrasse gone mad?



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hey, well tonight when i went to go down to turn off my fishes lights i noticed my lunar wrasse was swimin kinda close to my lion and out of know where he bit em on the side. it didn't do nothin but it was out of know where. and all of the sudden he started doin it more. i think my lunar has gone crazy. before he was extremly skiddish and now when he was attackin my lion i smacked the glas to get em to stop and he didn't even buge. lately i have noticed he has become extremly aggressive and i think he has finally snapped, have any of u ever heard of this happening to lunars? my sister has one that is about 7 inches and it is complety insane, she can't keep anything with it. she said one day it just snapped and killed everything. i just thoguht it was hers casue seeing mine and how skiddish he was i couldn't beleave that all lunars are like that, well i guess they are and i have to do somethin quick casue hes gone insane.

also didn't know that lunars have fangs, saw em today when he was lookin at me through the glass. i thought they just had a beak but they have 2 big fangs and a lot of little pointy teeth. haha thought i would share that bit of intresting information









J-Rod


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

dang, thats strange man, i always thought wrasse's were pretty peaceful.

you got a fighter on your hands.









put a queen trigger in there and see how tough he is! (jk)


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> dang, thats strange man, i always thought wrasse's were pretty peaceful.
> 
> you got a fighter on your hands.
> 
> ...


haha, nooooo. i think princess would have quite a ass whoopin for em.

also thanks fresh2salt.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Great looking fish!

Wrasses are silly...some are reef safe, others arent, others arent even fish safe. Once in a while, you'll find a reef seef that isnt fish safe, or invert safe, but is reef safe.

I need some coffee.

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are quite mean, I have never seen an adult mixed with other fish.
Most wrasses are mean as hell, But alot of them are too small to do any real damage. My sixline is a little bastard, But with the pygme angel, and true percs he fits in with the atmosphere.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well today while i was turnin off my lights i was noticing my lunar bein really aggressive towards my lion again (he has still been doin it but today he was actin even more aggressive) so i threw a large cricket in there real quick to stop him from pickin on my lion. well i will tell u im def. gointo be gettin a video of him eatin. this fish is like the sharks in "deep blue sea" when he eats. its just so amazing. he went up to the top of the aquarium and grabed the cricket under takin a huge chunck out of em and the cricket was floatin up and he grabed em again to take em down deeper and the cricket got stuck to the filter. the wrasse then grabed em off the filter and the next thing u know half the cricket is floatin around in the water. sometime he will even take the cricket to the lava rock and scrap the cricket aginst the rock extremly fast and hard to tear the cricket up. its just somethin you have to see. this all happend within 5 secs. i would say if u are lookin for a crazy fish that doesn't get to big geta lunar wrasse. like i said im def. gointo try t geta vid. of him eating for yall.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Please only feed live foods he would eat in the wild









--Dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

crazy fish man


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Please only feed live foods he would eat in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey u never know a cricket could wash all the way out in the ocean. haha nah i only throw crickets in there when i start to see em get a little aggressive to calm em down and the crickets are right there. they come out of my cricket aquarium were they are fed roman lettace and potatoes.

J-Rod


----------

